# Tpms



## HNIC (Feb 28, 2006)

I am about to put rims on my car, should I take the sensors off my stock rims and put them on my new rims? or is there another way to go about this?


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats what you have to do.


----------

